
Why is American government so against Huewei? - some_account
What&#x27;s the real reason US Government don&#x27;t want Huewei products in their territory?<p>There are several possible reasons and I&#x27;m curious to what the HN crowd believes.<p>1) US government is actually worried about Chinese products having backdoors in their Chinese chips inside, spying on users.<p>2) US government has backdoors in American chips (Intel, Amd) and does not want other tech inside territory that they cant spy on since it&#x27;s a security risk from their point of view.<p>3) American government doesn&#x27;t use backdoors and doesn&#x27;t want other countries to use them either.<p>4) Other reasons?
======
kinsomo
It's #1.

#2 is unreasonable, since the US has _no_ problem with devices from many other
countries and manufacturers.

